

New surgical knife prototype can instantly detect cancer - snissn
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/E/EU_MED_CANCER_KNIFE?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2013-07-17-14-05-02

======
schrodingersCat
The standard way for a surgeon to detect if he has removed a tumor is a frozen
section. This would appear to vastly improve upon the current tools available
and perhaps allow for more successful surgeries. It is nice to see
metabolomics being applied in a clinical setting.

